# tattoo



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

>3

Real tattoo, I get the creeps just looking at it, but genius work!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Really neat idea. I have no tattoos but like seeing what other people are brave enough to do!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Super cool. If I were ever to get a tattoo, something like this would so be it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

O...M...G! That would give me a start for sure.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Get it off! Get it off! That's pretty realistic.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Something just crawled over my grave! Sorry - way too realistic looking for this arachnophobe!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

pretty awesome!


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

That is a great tattoo...looks real, but no creepy crawlers for me.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

That's a great tattoo! WAYYYYYY to realistic for me! I would end up breaking my foot trying to kill the dang thing!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: What a great artist!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Reason why I could never get a tattoo: the shadows under the legs (while very cool) are wrong...where is the "light source"? I'd spend the rest of my days, looking at it every day, being pissed it was wacked...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I can't deny that this is tempting....


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome work. If I had that tattoo, I would be smacking my foot silly. It's so 3D.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's just asking to have their foot stepped on.


----------



## WickedBanshee (Sep 9, 2013)

I'd be cool to have on your back-side...if you're into bum-slappin' 

so so Wicked


----------

